# Have you gotten "stuck" in some way in your suit?



## Midnight Gear (Jul 11, 2013)

I have known about it happening to a few people, but I just wondered if anyone has experienced getting stuck in a fursuit. And i mean being able to get the head or something or even it being a one piece where you can't rey the zipper/can't find it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 11, 2013)

Totally believable. I am worried that while wearing my fursuit head and trying to take it off, I might damage it with my hands, which would be covered in gloves.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

You mean like when I get my dick caught in my jean zipper?


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2013)

I know SO many people that have this fetish. You wouldn't happen to be one of them, OP, now would you?


----------



## Midnight Gear (Jul 11, 2013)

Icky said:


> I know SO many people that have this fetish. You wouldn't happen to be one of them, OP, now would you?


It catches my interest, but no it is not some crazy sexual fetish of mine if that's what you're wondering.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Admit it OP. 
You would love getting your dick caught in your fursuit zipper.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Admit it OP.
> You would love getting your dick caught in your fursuit zipper.


No I would not actually. It would be a very painful thing to happen.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> No I would not actually. It would be a very painful thing to happen.



Denying yourself is not good for your health. 
Its medically proven or some shit.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Denying yourself is not good for your health.
> Its medically proven or some shit.


Okay, okay I'll stop being a butthurt crap and see you're just joking around, but seriously I really wouldn't want my penis stuck in a zipper.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> Okay, okay I'll stop being a butthurt crap and see you're just joking around, but seriously I really wouldn't want my penis stuck in a zipper.



I hope no one would. :I


----------



## Jaseface (Jul 11, 2013)

to the original topic of getting stuck in your suit.  Mine was where my zipper got stuck in the fur on the back as i was taking it off and had to have someone help me get it unzipped.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> to the original topic of getting stuck in your suit.  Mine was where my zipper got stuck in the fur on the back as i was taking it off and had to have someone help me get it unzipped.



Oh. So I'm just a 'someone'  now? 

That's cold. 
Cold yo.


----------



## Jaseface (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh. So I'm just a 'someone'  now?
> 
> That's cold.
> Cold yo.



The time i was talking about was not you this is the first time i got stuck in the suit and there was no one i really around.  this was the worst stuck I had cause i was so afraid of ruining my suit.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 11, 2013)

Well then. I've almost gotten stuck in my suit. It is pretty tight around the ankles so it is extremely difficult to pull out. I've gotten better on my own, but usually I'll have someone help me.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jul 17, 2013)

yup..i've gotten stuck in my suit.  First was in my partial, I couldn't get my sleeves off which we had to pin to my shirt, because they kept falling down.  The second was I couldn't unzip my suit (zipper is in the back) and it got stuck halfway.  I had to wait for my roommates to come back to help me


----------

